# Financing Double-wide on acreage



## ofishloutdoorsman (May 15, 2002)

I'm in the SW LP and have a double wide on 60+ acres. Currently have a 7yr balloon mortgage. Trying to find financing with fixed competitive rates. Would like to get a 30yr. fixed, but can't seem to find anyone who will take on the combination of the two. Lenders seem to equate a double-wide with a risk factor for foreclosure. And most banks don't deal with acreage. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Have you tried Greenstone?
~ m ~


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

ofishloutdoorsman said:


> I'm in the SW LP and have a double wide on 60+ acres. Currently have a 7yr balloon mortgage. Trying to find financing with fixed competitive rates. Would like to get a 30yr. fixed, but can't seem to find anyone who will take on the combination of the two. Lenders seem to equate a double-wide with a risk factor for foreclosure. And most banks don't deal with acreage. Any suggestions? Thanks


I cant guarantee he can do it but I refer all of my manufactured home clients to Dennis Witherspoon @ flagstar bank. 989.835.1592. I do know it must be 1976 or newer, a doublewide, and you must own the land it sits on. Thats all i know about his guidelines though. Give him a call, tell him Scott Connell told you to get ahold of him...super nice guy.


----------



## hawkeyeridgeoutfitters (Apr 16, 2006)

I had the same senario in west Mich. and found no trouble getting financed anywhere. Your credit score may be the issue not the double wide? JMO


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Try GreenTree. We went with them about 15 years ago when we were moving from old beater trailer to new trailer to home and they did us good from day one and the fixed rate was pretty good for the times, only high by .5% on a 30 yr.


----------



## ofishloutdoorsman (May 15, 2002)

Thanks for the replies, my credit scores 2 weeks ago were 760,741, & 761 which I beleive are good, which is why I'd hoped for specifics on mortgage companys or banks, 7yrs. ago I also had no trouble refinancing but many banks no longer deal with manufactured homes and if they do they want 30 acres or less.


----------

